# A Magyar Pálinka Háza



## Greta (2004 Július 1)

Hello Kedves Mindenkinek!    

Az az érzésem, hogy április óta, mióta rátok találtam, a leggyakrabban a "pálinka" nevű gyógyszer nevét olvastam a honlap topikjain. Ezt abból is gondolom, hogy amikor a minap Budapesten a Rákoczi úton haladva, az Astoriától az Uránia Mozi irányába, a mozi előtti sarkon felfedeztem egy vadi új üzletet, rögtön e honlap jókedélyű társasága jutott eszembe. Az a bolt címe, hogy: "A MAGYAR PÁLINKA HÁZA". 
Nem tom mé, de az is eszembe jutott, hogy hírül adom nektek. :wink: Hátha valaki itt jár Pesten, és nincs elég ideje jóféle házipálinka forrás után járni, vagy csak kíváncsi, mi különleges suveniert adnak ottan!

Üdv. Greta :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

Koszonjuk Greta  :222:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Július 1)

Leelenorzom milyen nedut is arulnak,ha arra jarok. :wink:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Július 2)

Greta kosziii !!
Valoban amikor par hetig otthon vagyunk akkor nem talalunk meg ilyen uzleteket . Itt is lehet kapni a magyar szilva palinkat , hubertust , unicumot (es tartositoval telitett magyar borokat) . Viszont otthon torkoly , kecskemeti , futyulos barack , kisusti es sorolhatnam tovabb . A Bajcsyn szemben a Bazilikaval van egy uzlet es a "Savoynal" a regi edesseg boltban is van valasztek . Kosziii majd osszel meglatogatom ezeket is . A palinkat orvossagkent hasznaljuk itt :lol: :34:


----------



## Greta (2004 Július 3)

A pájinkás ház közelében dolgozom, és ha már fogyasztóvédelemmel foglalkozom, majd némi álcázással 8) beosonok a boltba, kiolvasom a kínálatot a kedvetekért, próbát is veszek, nehogy nektek essék bajotok, aztán beszámolok a részletekről! 

Ha sokáig nem jelentkezem, érdeklődjetek a legközelebbi detoxikálóban, hogy sikerült a teszt! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 3)

:656:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Július 3)

Greta kosziiii :lol: 
Szeretem azt a kornyeket , sokat setalok arra . Szeretem nezni a valtozasokat a regi szep emlekek "tarsasagaban" Onnan barmelyik uton elindulok akkor valoban otthon vagyok ! Viszont elfelejtettem a korhaz nevet ami ott van az Urania mozi utan :cry: Nem a Szt.Kiralyra u. ra gondoltam mert tudom ott az ugyeletes fogaszat volt (vagy talan van)
Greta majd osszejohetnenk osszel amikor otthon leszek ..tapasztalat cserere :wink:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Július 3)

FiFike írta:


> A palinkat orvossagkent hasznaljuk itt :lol: :34:



Orvossag? Azt hiszem akkor hozza kell kezdjek megszeretni! ;-)

Greti! 

Micsoda felfedzes kerlek szepen, aztan nehogy tenyleg eltunj a sok probalgatas kozepette. ;-)


----------



## Greta (2004 Július 5)

Na! Ami a témát illeti, látom "...Vérszagra gyűl a vad..."!

Égi Dottore mindenkinek felírja gyógyszerként ami jó, de receptura is van ám hozzá!
Nem felejtendő: Csak kis mértékben gyógyszer, nagy mértékben méreg, ami árt! :twisted: 

Fifikém! 
A Rókus Kórházra kell gondolnod. A Szentkirályi u. valóban a fogászatról híresült, amit jó nagy ívben elkerülni. Akkor már helyette, vagy előtte :roll: ? a pájinka háza inkább. 
Szívesen találkozom veled ősszel, majd elkalauzollak a régi utakon az emlékek kihűlt temére. Ma már Pesten elég nehéz nosztalgiázni, mert alig van valami a helyén. Itt 1989 óta az a módi, hogy mindent lesöpörnek az asztalról, illetve kiöntik a lavór vízzel a gyereket is. 

Bojtikám!

Majd jó kikapsz otthon uradtól és parancsolódtól, ha szokogatni kezded! Vagy a zúgívó gyógykúrát kell választanod.  

Az értem való aggodalmat köszönöm, majd mértéket tartok én is! A detoxikáló emlegetését csak humornak szántam. 

Csöcsike!

"Te is fiam, Brutus?" Érdeklődünk, érdeklődünk, Neked is egészségedre van? :wink:


----------



## Greta (2004 Július 5)

Fifike!

Már csak egy mozaikot kell összerakni: A Stomatológia (fogászat) és a Pálinkás Ház is a Szentkirályi u-i soron van! Vagyis a Rákóczi és Szentkirályi sarkon a Ház, a Szentkirályin bentebb a fogászat. 
Bavallom  ez nem rögzült bennem sem kellőképpen. A többi dolog stimmel.

Greta


----------



## FiFike (2004 Július 6)

Koszii Greta !!.....tudod , hogy az a draga nedu jo a fogfajasra is ?? :wink: 
Ott vivtam , tornaztam a Semmelweis utcaban , a Veres Palneba jartam gimibe es egyszer edzes helyett 5 orai tean is voltam ( nem mondom meg hol) es vermutot ittunk citrom karikaval !!!  Akkor az Astoria nagyon elegans hely volt . Szilveszterkor csodalatos vacsora , elo kismalac farkincajat huzigaltuk , ciganyzenekar jatszott es lementunk ejfel utan a barba tancolni . Eltelt azota par evtized de soha nem felejtem el ! 
Csocsike miatt ne aggodjal ! Van neki kulonbejaratu futyulose amit a 100. oldala utan az Irgalmatlan nover irgalmas ferjetul kapott :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 6)

Fifike en aztat ugysem tudom meginni nelkuled. Szerintem a Pittinek ne adjunk :evil:


----------



## pitti (2004 Július 6)

:evil: :,,: :12:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Július 6)

most mar ne is !!! mert ha szepen kert volna ...de igy ??!!
ezt a Pittinek :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 6)

Aha


----------



## Greta (2004 Július 6)

Fifike!

Látod, a pálinka hallatán neked ifjúság és kellemes koktél partyk jutnak az eszedbe. Számomra meg addig emlegetődik az a szerencsétlen fogászat, hogy eszembe jutott hány fogamat hagytam már ott.  
Én 1966-tól 78-ig a Kálvin téren laktam, és ha elsősegély kellett fogfájás ügyben, oda lehetett menni. De ott az ambulancián csak húztak :evil: 

Egyszer meg egymás melleti 6, korona miatt csiszolt, ezért csak gyökérből álló fogamat műtötték ki egyszerre ott. Mire észbe kaptam , és pálinkáért kiálthattam volna, már kinn is voltak, helyük szépen bestoppolva, mint a matyó hímzés. Szupi emlék! 

Legközelebb jobb címeken lévő helyekre hívom fel a hazajáró honfi lelkek figyelmét. Tudok például egy József krt-i, Rákoczi tér közelében lévő szuper szőlészeti és borászati szaküzletről, nem semmi árúkészlete van különböző témabeli ajándék lehetőségekkel. (Jól van, na, én is csak ajándékot vásárolni járok oda.)
Meg tudok Budán, a Széna térnél (ki kéne találnom az utcát, hol) egy olyan borászati szaküzletről, ahol csak híres, márkás, név szerint ismert borospincék minőségi borait árulják katalógusból, távrendeléssel is!
Ezekhez a helyekhez nem fűződik kellemetlen emlékem. 

Ha csak, most nem tettem rosszat a Rákóczi tér emlegetésével :?: :!:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 6)

Miert mit csinaltal te a Rakoczi teren?


----------



## Greta (2004 Július 6)

Csöcsike!

Fogadtam magammal, hogy Te leszel aki a Rákóczi téri témára, azaz a feldobott labdára ugrik. Szóval ismerős vagy Budapesten rendesen?    
Így legyen ötösöm a lottón. Akkor meglátogatlak, meg az asszonykádat is, egy üveg pálinkával.


Thank You veri a macskát. Lehet Rád számítani. OK :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 6)

Greta írta:


> Csöcsike!
> 
> Fogadtam magammal, hogy Te leszel aki a Rákóczi téri témára, azaz a feldobott labdára ugrik. Szóval ismerős vagy Budapesten rendesen?
> Így legyen ötösöm a lottón. Akkor meglátogatlak, meg az asszonykádat is, egy üveg pálinkával.
> ...


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Július 7)

Greta írta:


> Bojtikám!
> 
> Majd jó kikapsz otthon uradtól és parancsolódtól, ha szokogatni kezded! Vagy a zúgívó gyógykúrát kell választanod.
> 
> Az értem való aggodalmat köszönöm, majd mértéket tartok én is! A detoxikáló emlegetését csak humornak szántam.



Jajjj Greti ... ha me arulsz el?    Akkor kerem szepen a Pittinek felajanlott jegteat es arucserekent kap tolem valami erosebbet... mondjuk bodzaszorpiket?  Erre mar csak kinyitja azt a hires neves raktar ajtot :?: 

Detoxikalo megjegyzesedet en is humorizalasnak konyveltem el... ;-)


----------



## FiFike (2004 Július 7)

nyimi-nyami bodza


----------



## Greta (2004 Július 7)

Bojtikám!

Nekem nem kell árulkodnom,hiszen Te hirdetted meg a világhálón, hogy hozzá kell kezdeni a szóban forgó nedű megszeretéséhez. Ha apjukod a net-re téved, tőled fogja megtudni először, hogy minek a szokogatására készülsz.  :idea: Bizony ám!

Azért szeretlek én téged, jó?

Greta


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Július 8)

Greta írta:


> Bojtikám!
> 
> Nekem nem kell árulkodnom,hiszen Te hirdetted meg a világhálón, hogy hozzá kell kezdeni a szóban forgó nedű megszeretéséhez. Ha apjukod a net-re téved, tőled fogja megtudni először, hogy minek a szokogatására készülsz. :idea: Bizony ám!
> 
> ...



Majd alcaznam valahogy ..... ha legalabb izlene de brrrrrr ... nem izlik  inkabb becipelem a raktarba, felteve ha vegre nyitva van ;-)


----------



## FiFike (2004 Július 10)

Bojtikam ! abrakababrakaaa .....enekeld , hogy ...nyisd ki babam az ajtot ...lalalaaa , ha nem nyilik akkor majd en atveszem ... szocialis :wink: megorzesre . Jajj ha ezt a fiuk megtudjak :cry:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Július 11)

Elvegre kiralyi kincstarnok vagy - nem szolhatnak erte! ;-)


----------



## FiFike (2004 Szeptember 21)

Olvasom itt a szuret ideje ! Borutakat szerveznek ( es en nem lehetek ott :cry: ) Szeretnek itt megosztani veletek egy nagyon jo programot


> VILLÁNY-SIKLÓSI BORÚT
> 
> Magyarország híres-nevezetes szolotermo tájai közül elsoként Baranya megye déli részén, a napsütötte, békés lankák ölelését&amp;otilde;l védett síkságokon formálódott bortúra. A VILLÁNY-SIKLÓSI BORÚT 11 településen kanyarog keresztül, s mutatja meg a figyelmes vendégnek az értékes, sokszor páratlan látnivalókat. Mert ahogy az egy igazi borúthoz illik, a huvös, penészes és nyirkos falú, boltíves pincék, a szolészet és borászat apáról fiúra szálló titkai, az évszázados relikviák, a jóféle étkek, a barátságos borosgazdák mellett a mediterrán jellegu, történelmi borvidék kulturális és muvészeti értékekkel is várja az utazót.
> Magyarország legdélibb fekvésu borvidékén megközelítoleg 2500 hektár szoloültetvény borítja a Villányi-hegység lankáit. A vidék gazdagságának és szépségének egyik forrása az a több mint tízmillió szolotoke, amely a Villányi borvidék verofényes domboldalain a föld egyik legnemesebb ajándékát adja. Már a korábban itt élo népek is felismerték, hogy a Duna és Dráva folyók találkozásánál emelkedo vidék kedvez a szolotermesztésnek. Több feltárt lelet bizonyítja, hogy e táj szolokultúrája már a rómaiak idején is kiemelkedo volt. Nem is csoda, hiszen évente 2002 órát süt a nap, a középh&amp;otilde;mérséklet 11,4 Celsius-fok, és átlagosan 662 milliméter csapadék hullik. A tél enyhe, korán tavaszodik, és májusban, a kikelet után már lengedezik a szolovirág illata. A nyár mérsékelten száraz és legtöbbször forró, ennek köszönhetoen a korai érésu szolofajták fürtjei már júliusban zsendülnek, majd a napfényes kora oszi hónapokban mézédesre érnek.
> ...


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 21)

> Jajj ha ezt a fiuk megtudjak


Itt vagyok, figyelek. 
Jé mennyi szarkajelölt ! :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 21)

Megtudtak :evil:


----------



## Repülős (2004 Szeptember 22)

Tavaly még le is fényképeztem nektek a Magyar Pálinka Házát! Nem emlékeztek? :cry: 

Greta! 

Nehogy bemenj! Iszonyú árakon árulnak. Félliteres palackot vettem, valamilyen aranyérmes szilvából és kb. 3000 forint volt.


Azt hiszem, hogy itt is lehet rendelni.

Klikk:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Szeptember 22)

En bezzeg bemennek oda egy kis torkoly palyinkaert :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 14)

Mehetek en is?


----------



## Geri (2006 Február 6)

Jó minőségű házi pálinkát tudok exportálni akinek kell Magyarországról! Utánanézek, hogy milyen vámtörvények vannak és úgy írok majd infót.
A házipálinkát nagyapámék készítették és nagyon finom, meg erős is (úgymond emberes és kerítésszaggató!)! Van vegyes pálinka és fogópálinka. A fogópálinka lényege, hogy Magyar csípős paprika van az üvegbe pálinkába rakva és minimum 1 hónapig így érlelik. A paprika mennyisége a pálinkában izlés dolga. Van aki 1 paprikát rak 1 liter vagy 7 deci pálinkához, de van olyan elvetemült ember, mint én, aki 4 csípőspaprikát rak 1 liter pálinkához.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 6)

1horhohoz, mennyi paprika jar?
Kulomben johet a keritesszaggato!!!:34: :34:


----------



## Geri (2006 Február 6)

Kérdés mekkora a hordó? 20? 25? 50? 100? 200? 500 literes?
Izléstől függ! Ha szereted az enyhén csípőset, akkor 1 literhez 1 csípőspaprika, de ha a kerítésszaggatóan erősset szereted, akkor 4 erőspaprika 1 literhez.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 9)

Szerintem 1-2 paprika eleg lesz 1 lt.hez .;-) Geri sajnos itt (Toronto) meg a mult szazadi szesztilalombol fenn maradtak torvenyek . 40% erosebb alkohol nem kerulhet forgalomba . Csak a hivatalos szerveken keresztul lehet italt vasarolni mert az allam szigoruan kontrolalja . Regen volt egy export-import ceg aki hozott magyar borokat . Volt ettermem es tole vasaroltam . Most Hubertus , Unicum , Csaszarkorte es talan barack palinkat lattam itt az uzletekben . Tudod itt kulon kijelolt allami boltokban lehet csak szeszesitalt kapni . Nincs am olyan , hogy leugrunk a kozertbe es veszunk sort vagy bort :-( Geri de ha megtudsz valami infot Canadaval kapcsolatban azt erdeklodessel varom . Koszi elore egy palinka-barat (szesztestver) es talan tudnank uzletet is csinalni .


----------



## Bandee1987 (2008 Augusztus 12)

De szeretem én a jó kis házipáleszt


----------



## siriusB (2008 Augusztus 12)

pitti írta:


> :evil: :,,: :12:



Nem is tudtam, hogy ilyen topik is van, de most hogy tudom, azonnal Pitti keresésére indultam és ím: meg is találtam! Bár az csalódást okozott, hogy több mint négy évig hozzá sem szólt, sőt akkor is ily szűkaszavúan...:111:


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 Augusztus 13)

siriusB írta:


> Nem is tudtam, hogy ilyen topik is van, de most hogy tudom, azonnal Pitti keresésére indultam és ím: meg is találtam! Bár az csalódást okozott, hogy több mint négy évig hozzá sem szólt, sőt akkor is ily szűkaszavúan...:111:



Na akkor most jól nézünk ki!Mert én meg utánad mentem,és mit találok?Pálinkát! A Pitti meg talán azárt volt olyan szűkszavú,mert a pálika letaglózta. A topikot meg másnapra elfelejtette.:mrgreen:


----------



## siriusB (2008 Augusztus 13)

sirkan49 írta:


> Na akkor most jól nézünk ki!Mert én meg utánad mentem,és mit találok?Pálinkát! A Pitti meg talán azárt volt olyan szűkszavú,mert a pálika letaglózta. A topikot meg másnapra elfelejtette.:mrgreen:



Kiváncsi vagyok Pitti észreveszi-e, hogy emlegetjük?


----------



## Alapitvany (2008 Augusztus 15)

Nagy mennyisegu palinka fogyaszto vagyok , ha netalan SzentGyorgy(Kovaszna megye) fele tevedtek felvasarolnek. A jo magyar palinkanal , a szekely rezes szilva palinaknal nincs jobb.(reze mert 70% felett van )


----------



## DyNaMiTe (2008 December 3)

Mert a magyar pálinkának nincsen párja, nincsen párja... 
Szegeden a Pálinka házat mindenkinek csak ajánlani tudom.


----------



## Dirk88 (2008 December 15)

hp 4ever


----------



## Janii (2009 Március 6)

Egészségetekre!


----------



## kalevivka (2009 Július 15)

Ismeritek a Kárpátia zenekartól a "Pálinka" című számot?  nagyon jó!


----------



## nolane (2009 Július 30)

Sziasztok! Az apukám főzött házipálinkát, birsalmából, és tettünk bele aszalt birsalmát, majd pár hónapig "pihentettük". Hát az valami mennyei finomságú lett! Mondjuk amikor felbontottuk, nem kellett hozzá sok, hogy megtapasztaljuk a mondást: a széknek 4 lába van, mégis megbotlunk benne....


----------



## dmonika1 (2009 Augusztus 10)

nolane írta:


> Sziasztok! Az apukám főzött házipálinkát, birsalmából, és tettünk bele aszalt birsalmát, majd pár hónapig "pihentettük".


Igen, ez az ágyaspálinka. Orvossági célból hársfavirágra "ágyazva" finom nedűt kapunk köhögés ellen, ámde az adagolással nagyon kell vigyázni, mert túlfogyasztása hidegrázást okoz, meg az összes másnapos tünetet felerősítve. Szal' max fél deci az ajánlás.


----------



## adri00 (2009 Augusztus 27)

kalevivka írta:


> Ismeritek a Kárpátia zenekartól a "Pálinka" című számot?  nagyon jó!


 
 Pálinka mellé kötelezö! 

Személy * Pohár * Egészségünkre!


----------



## Bognyeső (2009 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok,
vagy inkább "Pálinkás jó reggelt"
Jó hallani, hogy létezik a Pálinka Háza. Esetleg tudtok kiadványokat, könyveket is pálinkával kapcsolatban? Nagyon érdekel a dolog...
Kérlek privátban jelezd, ha tudsz valamit.

Köszönet, Bognyső


----------



## Bence Bence (2009 Szeptember 16)

Budapesten is van ilyen üzlet.


----------



## Hunsziszi (2009 Szeptember 18)

Múlt hónapban Lengyelországban voltam, aholis a Lengyel barátok úgy leitattak minket vodkával, hogy másnap egymás emlékeiből raktuk össze a történteket, na rá egy napra jött a bosszú, vittük a magyar pálinkát és mind megitattuk velük, mondjuk 4-5 kupica után már kínálgatni sem kellett, de másnap még a vizet se tudták meginni )


----------



## egyszervolt (2009 Október 27)

Az ilyen "Pálinka háza" meg "Borok háza" szerű helyek nekem egyáltalán nem jönnek be... Ezek inkább a szeszfogyasztás üzleti részére koncentrálnak, én jobban szeretem viszont fogyasztani. Pálinkából pedig csakis saját főzésű házit


----------



## alim (2009 November 5)

Borból is a házit favorizálom, szörnyű a nagyüzemi előállítás! Van olyan, amelyik még képről sem látott szőlőt!


----------



## drgyuriku (2009 November 12)

tök mindegy hogy magyar e vagy nem, én iszom


----------



## bali12321 (2009 December 4)

Én is 

(bár ha már pálinka, akkor legyen magyar...)


----------



## krista18 (2009 December 4)

Apam nagyon szerette a palinkat,es ugy halt meg hogy egyszer volt eleteben fogorvosnal


----------



## diavoletta (2009 December 30)

Pálinka?? Bor?? Szesz?? Egyre megy, az egészségünkre! Az alkohol a szervezet mérge! Igaz ez csak akkor igaz , ha a mértéktelen fogyasztást vesszük alapul! Kis mennyiségben minden orvosság! Az izorgiát nem is emlitem!


----------



## nsza (2010 Január 9)

Bizony! "A jó magyar pálinkának nincsen párja, nincsen párja, nincsen párja".

A többi nem érdekes. Vidéken magántermelőknél is rengeteg finom pálinkát lehet vásárolni. És sokkal olcsóbb.


----------



## ballerro (2010 Január 18)

Pálinka:kismértékben gyógyszer,nagymértékben orvosság!


----------



## ballerro (2010 Január 18)

Az ilyen "Pálinka háza" meg "Borok háza" szerű helyek nekem egyáltalán nem jönnek be... Ezek inkább a szeszfogyasztás üzleti részére koncentrálnak, én jobban szeretem viszont fogyasztani. Pálinkából pedig csakis saját főzésű házit Teljesen egyetértek,a palackozottak népszerüvé válásuk után 
pillanatok alatt elvesztik minőségüket(vegyészet=borászat, pálinkafőzés) silánnyá válnak, sőt ihatatlanná!
Az áruk viszont horribilis!


----------



## Szoror (2010 Január 18)

Ma csak azt nevezhetik jogilag pálinkának ami valóban az!


----------



## kardhal66 (2010 Január 18)

Ez igaz, de ha ezz ténleg úgy lenne ahogy a törvény mondja, akkor Magyarország összes gyümölcse rámenne a pálinkára...


----------



## Naszvadi (2010 Szeptember 17)

Az utóbbi időben innen mindenki eltűnt. A pálinka is.


----------



## Béla bá (2010 November 4)

Üdv.!

Én a jó házi eperre esküszöm. De azért a többi finomságot sem vetem meg, ha feladat van. 

Nem vagyok híve a bolti pálinkáknak, de Békési cefrefőzde ágyas meggyét mindenkinek bátran ajánlom!
Íme:
bekesipalinka
Pikk-pakk be lehet venni egy litert belőle, annyira itatja magát. A következmények miatt viszont nem árt ha jártasak vagyunk a szertornában, azon belül is a gerendában, mert utána nehéz lesz egyenesben maradni. ​


----------



## fecó967 (2011 Január 24)

Narancspálinka! Viccet félretéve,állítólag nagyon jó! Régen, a környékünkön
felborult egy kamion.A narancs szállítmányt széthordták.Egy-két elvetemült
pálinkát főzött belőle,minthogy a gyerekeknek adták volna!


----------



## Johannamaria (2011 Július 7)

Finom is a magyar palinka! : DD


----------



## solmol (2011 Július 24)

A jó pálinkához kiváló minőségű gyümölcs és megfelelő szeszfőzde (felszerelés, szaktudás) szükséges. Most főzessetek pálinkát, mert kiváló minőség várható! A GÖNCI barack cukorfoka az elmúlt években nem volt ilyen magas. Főzettem, alig várom, hogy megkóstoljam. Egészségetekre!


----------



## RegElek (2011 December 30)

Az ám!


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

na azt az enyémreis elehet mondani néha


----------



## gyrede (2013 Február 9)

köszi


----------



## gyrede (2013 Február 9)

inni kell, ha meghalunk is.


----------



## Szandra_91 (2013 Február 9)

Pálinkának nincsen párja!


----------



## Frank-FHI (2013 Június 26)




----------



## fefe66 (2013 Július 4)

Mondja az öreg román a székely szomszédjának: 38 fokos pálinkám van, szomszéd!
Mire a székely: Lázad van neked, szomszéd, nem pálinkád!


----------

